

Facebook bug disables accounts - FluidDjango
http://money.cnn.com/2010/11/16/technology/facebook_bug/index.htm

======
citizenkeys
My personal theory about that bug is that it was intended to prevent spammers,
which would've been a good thing.

I think the goal was to prevent those fake messages from women asking me to
click and visit their website.

